# Record ML360 drive belt



## bobajobob (28 Jul 2016)

Could anyone help me find a replacement.
Its the outer longer belt. Record reference V-belt K-21.
Record cannot supply. Similar to Toyo and Manix 
Thanks.


----------



## chipmunk (28 Jul 2016)

Hi Bob,
Is there any of the original printed text on the belt? This can be a real help in finding a replacement which are almost always standard parts easily obtained from an online bearing shop (amazon). I recently was able to obtain new belts for my old Myford ML7 lathe and milling machine just from these numbers. Some are metric and some are imperial but the key dimension is usually the inside length of the belt.

If you can find anything then go to amazon or similar and type the details in and search.

Edit: It looks like a standard vee-belt so the chances are good. Dooh! K 21 is a 21" K style vee belt (8mm wide). 

HTH
Jon


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jul 2016)

If it is a standard V belt you might get one at a motor factors. Take your old one.


----------



## bobajobob (28 Jul 2016)

Thanks Guys
K21 is a rare beast. Ordered one I found on Amazon from a friendly fella in Hong Kong . Looked perfect but was a pipper to fit.
It was about 3/4" shorter than nominal. Perhaps the loss of Britain's influence has allowed the inch to devalue.
Motor factors tried have been unsuccessful. Will try mower spares.
Any markings have long gone but shorter belt reads Mitsuboshi (not Mitsubishi) K16 so K21 version from that maker most likely.
Searches reveal nought in UK. Will continue quest.
Appreciate your support.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jul 2016)

Get a link belt?


----------

